# 67 frame (chassis)



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There was someone looking for a 67 frame...I can't find the thread now. Anyway...e-bay #280311657735.....good price! E


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

lol, thanks for looking for me but being a 20 year old kid, getting my baby back on the road again is financially impossible for me for a couple years


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67goatman455 said:


> lol, thanks for looking for me but being a 20 year old kid, getting my baby back on the road again is financially impossible for me for a couple years


That sucks..........you don't feel it is safe to drive in it's present condition or is it all torn down now and sitting in pieces ??


----------

